# Make hair grow faster?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

One of my idiotic wethers had a splinter in his neck that abscessed. The sore is healed up now buy he has a patch of hair missing. Anything I can put on it to help encourage the hair to grow back faster? I've heard of MTG for horses... good? Anything else I can try?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

NuStock. MTG does work good for things though. I love Camelid Skin Mix too.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks! I've been using vitamin e oil but I'm not sure its the best thing


----------

